# Looking for a breeder in SE PA



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations for reputable breeders in Pa. I am willing to travel a little bit.
Lost the best dog ever to bloat last week. She ( Nikki) was 14! Beautiful, strong-willed, smart and fiercely loyal. She was 100% German, black and red. Working bloodline.

Wanting a strong, loyal companion for myself, wife and Attlas our two year old GSD.

I am looking for black and red,( not a total must have but preferred) German lines. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Home

Jim is very knowledgeable and helpful. He also runs a Schutzhund club which you can go observe. I've met his dogs as well, they are very nice. You'd have to contact him to see when his next litter will be available... I think he was planning on fall/winter.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

And if you are willing to travel a little, these are all breeders that I've talked with while making my decision, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from any.

Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds - I love Christine and her dogs, this is the breeder I just chose.
Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland - absolutely can't go wrong here.
von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport - very highly recommended on this forum, as well as a forum member. Will discuss her dogs as well as give recommendations.
Von der Zahnburg -          German Shepherd Dogs for the Work - Art is awesome and a real nice guy. Doesn't have many litters at all, but worth a look just in case.

There are others in the area, but these were my favorites.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Von Wyndmoor has a great reputation, but you might have difficulty finding a black and red dog (i.e., German showline) there. 

I'll be heading out to watch a local GSD event in a couple of weeks (it's August 25, you can read more about it here: matchflyer13 if you might be interested in going yourself) and, while it's geared for AKC sports, I'll keep an eye out for any showline dogs that might happen to be there. A fair number of people who do AKC sports use German showlines as their competition dogs.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure that he's looking for a show line. The dog he just lost was working line.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, I assumed because it was described as "black and red" that it had to be a showline dog. My mistake.

In that case I'll co-sign all your recommendations. Blackthorn in particular is spoken very highly of by several people that I know and respect.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I know what you mean, the common black and red showlines. There are working lines that have a lot of red in them though. My very much working line's mom has a lot of red in her


----------



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for allof the great info. guys!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Second the recommendation to contact Jim Hill - Wyndmoor kennels. I believe he may be expecting a litter, which is a repeat breeding. My brother has one of his pups and he is extremely happy with her and several people in our club have dogs from his breeding as well.

Cheryl


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OP, I wonder, did you mean a German Showline with working titles? Working lines are rarely black and red. Do you have a pedigree for Nikki you can post? Just to clear up the confusion on the lines so members can steer you to the right breeder.


----------



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> OP, I wonder, did you mean a German Showline with working titles? Working lines are rarely black and red. Do you have a pedigree for Nikki you can post? Just to clear up the confusion on the lines so members can steer you to the right breeder.


Not totally sure if she had "working lines" My fault.. She sure seemed like a working dog to me: most driven g-shepherd I have ever had. I have owned many GSD's in my 34 years. The German show lines will be just fine for me. Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay, so you _do_ want a showline. Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. 

I don't know of any good, local German showline breeders in our area off the top of my head, because my own search has been focused mostly on WLs so that's what I've been looking at. But, as I said, I am planning to go out to an event in about a week and might see something there. WGSLs pop up sporadically in AKC performance (not often -- I don't think I've seen more than a tiny handful since I started looking -- but if I do see one I'll be sure to ask about the kennel).

There are lots of excellent showline breeders recommended on the board if you're open to traveling farther afield or having a pup shipped, although I'd certainly understand if you'd like to keep things closer to home!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

The breeders I listed are pretty much all working lines. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a bi-color pup available I think in a litter in VA - well bred litter...Drago Patriot - and a black long hair....

Paul Harnage
Linden, VA 
703-439-9432

Should be a nice all around pup


Lee


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

The top West German Conformation Line breeder in that area would be Haus Juris in Northern Virginia. Megan's dogs place in the front in national Sieger shows but more importantly she has knowledge of behavior and training that is not matched among Showline breeders in that neck of the woods. She produces and trains certified therapy dogs, search and rescue, agility, IPO,


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Try contacting Laura at
Windy Ridge Shepherds| Training| Shepherds
She is a really good trainer/handler as well.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Art Shaw has a sibling available to my Finnegan von der Zahnburg. If interested in an older puppy, contact Art. He is on this database, under Zahnburg. You won't be disappointed with this pup if he is anything like his brother.

C


----------



## csandvik (Jun 13, 2012)

I got our pup at Haus Morrisson in MD. Amy is an incredible breeder and very knowledgable. You will not regret it, and she has a litter available right now.
Haus Morrisson

If you have any questions contact me or just email her.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I would caution against using a breeder who is using an under aged stud who has no hip certification. Where is the Knowledge with this breeder?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have an opinion pro or con about this breeder however the dog is two-and if you contacted the breeder he may have had OFA done


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

It is a very small consolation to have hip certification after the fact. that is not good enough, a responsible breeder waits until the dog has certification for hips and elbows. This stud has no titles at all listed, much less a breed survey. I would caution anyone before they buy a pup make sure the breeder has knowledge of behavior and temperament and is familiar with the dogs back in the pedigree and their temperaments. It is fashionable to play breeder but you can do great damage from throwing two dogs together without knowing what the combination will bring.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Renofan2 and Wolfstraum gave recommendations for breeders that know what they are doing, they have the abilities and the knowledge and are willing to put in the hard work this great breed demands. Back yard breeders throw together what ever dogs they have, they do not have the patience to wait until their dogs have proved their breed worthiness.


----------



## csandvik (Jun 13, 2012)

Makobytes: As I said in our PM, I'm happy with the dog I received from Haus Morrisson. As far as titles for the Rik, the stud, maybe the time necessary or money needed to acquire the titles were not there. I can't totally speak to this as it is not my place. It sounds as if you have a beef with her and it sounds somewhat personal. I don't know, I do know I'm happy with my dealings with her and my puppy from her.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a beef to me at all. Sounds like Makobytes has certain standards and the breeder you used doesn't meet them.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## csandvik (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok then I was misreading it. No worries.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Carl , I have nothing against her, there just does not seem to be a competence level that this breed deserves. I sent you a PM


----------

